# Want to second shoot a wedding?



## pixmedic (Jul 23, 2013)

So...
me and the wife are shooting a wedding in Fort Myers this Friday. (7/26) starts at 1400, not sure when it all ends. 
Church wedding, some portraits on the sanibel causeway, (weather permitting) and reception at a restaurant that's been reserved. 
I thought this might be a good opportunity for anyone that wants to get into wedding photography. IF you want (and can make it)
we will let you shoot this wedding with us, basically as a second shooter. (well, third shooter i guess) It will give you a good idea how weddings go, plenty of formal portraits, hopefully some beach shots, and a pretty typical reception.  we are only able to accommodate one extra person. no experience necessary, this is strictly for your benefit as a learning experience. you will be allowed to use whatever pictures you take for your own portfolio, and of course, we get to use any shots you take. (you do not get commercial usage of any photos, obviously)

you are welcome to bring any equipment you have and want to use. 
if you shoot Nikon, you are welcome to use any of our flashes or lenses that we aren't using. we have plenty of them, as well as several fast zooms and primes, soft boxes, umbrellas, and bounce cards. 

this whole thing may sound a bit silly, and i realize it is kinda last minute with little to no chance of someone actually wanting to take us up on it, but I thought it would be nice to throw the offer out here just in case. It is a genuine offer for real wedding shooting experience.  

If anyone is interested, and can be in the fort myers area this friday at 1400, or have any questions,  feel free to shoot me a PM, or post here and i will PM the information to you. no prior experience is necessary, this is just to help someone learn. I can guarantee plenty of opportunity to shoot during pretty much every aspect of this wedding, from start to finish. The only thing we ask, is that if you ask to do it, that you commit to at LEAST the church portion of the wedding, and the formals afterwards. 


-Jason


----------



## sm4him (Jul 23, 2013)

If I lived anywhere near close enough to drive there in a day, I'd do it!  Actually, it's one of my photography goals...to never, EVER shoot a wedding (as a first shooter, that is) but I'd love to have the experience of doing it without the pressure of possibly ruining someone's wedding day photos! Not to mention the chance to learn from some of the expertise you and Mrs. Pixmedic have.

Hope someone in Florida is smart enough to take you up on this offer!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jul 23, 2013)

If I was close I would definatly take you up on the offer.   

And sm4him I think they are definatly worth trying. I said I would never do them. but after being talked into my first one ive changed my mind on them completly. There defiantly not for everyone. but you never know what will happen till you try it.


----------



## squirrels (Jul 23, 2013)

What a great offer! My skills aren't there, and I'm not in Florida now. 

But I like to think that one day I might reach the point where I don't trip over my own camera straps. And if I did and if I was visiting Grandma, I would so take you guys up on it.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 23, 2013)

squirrels said:


> What a great offer! My skills aren't there, and I'm not in Florida now.
> 
> But I like to think that one day I might reach the point where I don't trip over my own camera straps. And if I did and if I was visiting Grandma, I would so take you guys up on it.



thats the beauty of this offer. all the experience of shooting a wedding, none of the pressure of actually having to produce anything. 
this is a great weekend to visit Grandma!


----------



## squirrels (Jul 23, 2013)

LOL, no dice! Grandma's in Long Island (read with proper accent) this week, and I've got to celebrate squirrel the youngest's first birthday! But I so hope somebody takes you up on your offer so I can third shoot vicariously!


----------



## silve225 (Jul 23, 2013)

I want to do this. why cant you be in long island?


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 23, 2013)

That sounds awesome! if airfare wasn't so expensive I would be there


----------



## MOREGONE (Jul 23, 2013)

Very nice.

I will try to do this to pay it forward in the future when I am not a mess myself at weddings 

Next wedding is this Saturday! yay for mid summer weddings in Phoenix haha


----------



## orljustin (Jul 23, 2013)

I must have missed the part about what the pay is.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jul 23, 2013)

If I were in Florida I'd totally take you up on it. I wouldn't mind the experience of second shooting. I don't think I'd ever really want to do weddings but I'd love it for the experience at least. Funny enough, the hubs and I were married July 25th, 2009 in Ft Myers


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 24, 2013)

orljustin said:


> I must have missed the part about what the pay is.



Keep reading. Its in there.  :-D


----------



## ronlane (Jul 24, 2013)

Jason, that is an awesome opportunity you have there.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 24, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Jason, that is an awesome opportunity you have there.



Well, it would be awesome if someone that's actually interested is local enough to take us up on it.  Not too many forum people down here though. Still, my wife learned by second shooting, and we feel it is the best way to learn wedding photography. Someone can get in on a great learning experience and get a good start on their wedding/portrait portfolio. 

Plus, it's a great way to give something back to the forum community.


----------



## runnah (Jul 24, 2013)

I would literally melt in Florida in July.


----------



## orljustin (Jul 24, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> orljustin said:
> 
> 
> > I must have missed the part about what the pay is.
> ...



Is it written in invisible ink?  All I see is 'work for us for free'.


----------



## runnah (Jul 24, 2013)

orljustin said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > orljustin said:
> ...




Most are. They'd be crazy to pay someone that they've never seen any work. Think of it as an unpaid internship.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 24, 2013)

orljustin said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > orljustin said:
> ...



Really? I think you have misconstrued the point of our offer.  We dont "need"  any additional shooters. We have two already. We aren't asking anyone to work for us. We are offering someone a chance to experience shooting a wedding and help build their portfolio without the pressure of trying to do it on their own. 

We have seen many many people post here lamenting the fact that they want to get into wedding photography, but cannot find any way to get any experience, or get any photographers to let them shoot with them. We are simply offering to help someone get that experience.  

Would we still use their photos if they take good ones we didnt get ourselves?  Of course.  Would we credit them with the photo? Of course. I shouldn't be surprised that someone here would think our motives are based on exploitation.


----------



## runnah (Jul 24, 2013)

Did Mr. Miyagi pay Danial-San to paint his fence or wax his cars?

I'd do it just to be near the 'stache...


----------



## manny212 (Jul 24, 2013)

Pixmedic, I'm in Miami, but have a place on on Marco Island would love to do this. I gave to clear with wife first. 

If offer is still on table can I get back to you in a bit? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 24, 2013)

Pay for my flight and 3 nights at La Playa hotel in Naples?


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 24, 2013)

orljustin said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > orljustin said:
> ...




This is an internship type position. These people already have two shooters, their simply offering some lucky individual an opportunity to pick up some experience shooting weddings. Heck, their even offering up gear usage as well as photos for your portfolio. This is above and beyond nice in my opinion and urge anyone in the area who is entertaining the idea of wedding photography, to take them up on their offer.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jul 24, 2013)

I can vouch for having a hard time being a second shooter. Been turned down a few times because I didn't have a full frame camera. been told by one company they didnt feel they could teach me anything. even drove 2 hours away to cincy to inteview with one of the better wedding studios there and was told I was great and had more experience then most they had interview then got turned down because they said they havnt had anyone work out who lived far away like me.


----------



## orljustin (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok, ok.  Maybe next time he can charge for the experience.  That would be a nice stream.  $100 to use our equipment and be a wedding shooter for a day!


----------



## JBrown (Jul 24, 2013)

Great offer pixmedic. I live in Okeechobee and if I wasn't working this weekend I would be there. Great opportunity for someone.


----------



## kathyt (Jul 24, 2013)

orljustin said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > orljustin said:
> ...


Most wedding photographers, including myself, started out by taking generous offers such as this with no pay. If you have no experience in weddings then why would you expect them to pay you? Whomever takes this opportunity will be asking questions all day long, and learning a great of information. It would be extremely hard for me as a primary shooter to bring along a third shooter, because it would break up the work flow that my second shooter and I have taken years to build. This is a great opportunity for someone who wants to get a leg in the industry, because most primaries won't take seconds w/o experience.


----------



## pawelgawel (Jul 24, 2013)

Pixmedic, if this was on a Saturday Id be flying down from Toronto.. (cheap flights through work). Ive been doing a few 2nd this year and its a great learning curve. Having the opportunity to capture actual wedding is an amazing opportunity for a beginner to develope a portfolio and experience, even if it is for FREE. I did and I don't regret my time investment.

... can you move it to sat??


----------



## ronlane (Jul 24, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Jason, that is an awesome opportunity you have there.
> ...



You are incorrect, it is still awesome regardless if anyone takes you up on it. It is their loss that they can't see the value in what you are offering. I would be very interested if I lived anywhere in the state of Florida.


----------



## Rwsphotos (Jul 24, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Pay for my flight and 3 nights at La Playa hotel in Naples?


I've seen your work Robin if we had that kind of money I'd be flying to Colorado to second shoot for you instead lol


----------



## orljustin (Jul 24, 2013)

" If you have no experience in weddings then why would you expect them to pay you?"

Because they are still using the images shot to produce something for the client.  It isn't 'come shoot what you want and don't give us anything'.


----------



## Rwsphotos (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah Runnah I usually do.  Especially if its an out door wedding.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 24, 2013)

orljustin said:


> " If you have no experience in weddings then why would you expect them to pay you?"
> 
> Because they are still using the images shot to produce something for the client.  It isn't 'come shoot what you want and don't give us anything'.



Your still on about this?  Seriously? If you dont like the deal don't do it. I dont need a dissertation on photography ethics unless you are offering a better deal. Why are you so concerned with offers that dont concern you?


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 24, 2013)

Manny212 has asked to shoot with us friday.  As long as he isnt put off by our apparent attempt at exploitation, he will be filling the spot. 

 And, Just to dissolve any feelings of impropriety concerning this offer, (since there obviously is some)  i put it out here, in writing, that we will NOT be using ANY of mannys pictures. 

I hope this eases the conscious of any and all TPF members concerned for mannys rights.


----------



## runnah (Jul 24, 2013)

I think Jason and Mrs. Medic are doing a great thing here and I wish I was able to partake of such generosity.

The haters can get stuffed.


----------



## Rwsphotos (Jul 24, 2013)

We are not looking for a second/third shooter for this event or need one. It is a relatively small wedding easily covered by one Person,but the advantage of being a husband wife team is having a built in second shooter. Adding an unseasoned third shooter makes for extra work for both the primary shooter and the second shooter answering questions directing where you want them on and on. I did not offer a third shooter nor do we need one as previously stated which is why we are not paying one. As also previously stated we are offering this to help some one out who would like to get into second shooting. I started out second shooting and it is hard to find photographers willing to take on a second shooter these days much less let them use what they take in their portfolio. We wanted to give some one in the area that wants to experience what being a second shooter is like, an opportunity to try it with out the pressure or or jumping hoops. We are always trying to find ways of paying it forward and this is one so read nothing it to it other than that.


----------



## Rwsphotos (Jul 24, 2013)

Congrats Manny I'm sure you will a handful of TPF members shooting vicariously through you Friday lol


----------



## runnah (Jul 24, 2013)

Rwsphotos said:


> We are not looking for a second/third shooter for this event or need one. It is a relatively small wedding easily covered by one Person,but the advantage of being a husband wife team is having a built in second shooter. Adding an unseasoned third shooter makes for extra work for both the primary shooter and the second shooter answering questions directing where you want them on and on. I did not offer a third shooter nor do we need one as previously stated which is why we are not paying one. As also previously stated we are offering this to help some one out who would like to get into second shooting. I started out second shooting and it is hard to find photographers willing to take on a second shooter these days much less let them use what they take in their portfolio. We wanted to give some one in the area that wants to experience what being a second shooter is like, an opportunity to try it with out the pressure or or jumping hoops. We are always trying to find ways of paying it forward and this is one so read nothing it to it other than that.



Mrs. Medic?


----------



## Rwsphotos (Jul 24, 2013)

yeah figured you knew by now lol


----------



## runnah (Jul 24, 2013)

Rwsphotos said:


> yeah figured you knew by now lol



Nope, I can be slow. It's a pleasure to make your acquaintance!


----------



## Rwsphotos (Jul 24, 2013)

Nah I just tend to hide in the shadows.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 24, 2013)

Rwsphotos said:


> yeah figured you knew by now lol



I was figuring this. My 2 + 2 was equally 4 but it's always nice for confirmation.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 25, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> If I were in Florida I'd totally take you up on it. I wouldn't mind the experience of second shooting. I don't think I'd ever really want to do weddings but I'd love it for the experience at least. Funny enough, the hubs and I were married July 25th, 2009 in Ft Myers



me and the wife were also married in Fort Myers September 11, 1999


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 25, 2013)

Great offer.  Maybe even better than your generous donations of camera gear.  The world could use more folks like you and the Mrs!

After all the heated debates, arguments, differences of opinions etc., I have finally found someone worthy of the ignore button.


----------

